# Best of 2022 - Photoshootings Deutsch



## feetie (5 Jan. 2023)

Lena Meyer-Landrut - A lot less Herbst 22 Kollektion (263) + (189) - mido​




Heidi & Leni Klum - Sexy Lingerie "Intimissimi" Autumn/Winter 2022 Collection x7 Update HansN​




Lena Meyer-Landrut - Lina Tesch Photoshoot für Cartier 2022 & Vogue Iconic Moments (x15 MQ-UUHQ) Update - Claudia​




Palina Rojinski x Calzedonia September 2022, 8x - hank_​




Rebecca Mir - Hunkemöller Sheroism Photoshoot 2022 (6x) - achim0081500​




Mareile Höppner - Stephan Pick Photoshoot (2x MQ) - bond​




Leni Klum - About You AW22 Collection November 2022 (41x) - achim0081500​




Palina Rojinski - Immo Fuchs for DB MOBIL November 2022, 4x - Hank_​




Lena Meyer-Landrut Encore Magazin /Japan 10/2022 x4 - bond​




Lena Meyer-Landrut - a lot less by Lena Meyer-Landrut for ABOUT YOU 21.06.2021 [23x] - sprudl​


----------



## ferdibier58 (5 Jan. 2023)

Leni und Mutti oder 
PRALLina?! 
Mal scharf nachdenken 😜

Danke für das überaus lohnende voting


----------

